# Xtant X1001 Amplifier x's 3 -MADE IN USA- 1000 RMS watts True power!



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

These aren't mine but looks like a really good deal so I thought I would share.
Wish I had a use for these.

Xtant X1001 Amplifier x&apos;s 3 Made in USA 1000 RMS Watts True Power 715442260409 | eBay


----------

